# Halloween Costumes



## mr drinky (Oct 30, 2012)

I guess this is a companion thread to the carving pumpkin one.

I'm not dressing up this year, but here is my daughter in her partial halloween costume. I still need to do her shoes up and add green hair and white eyebrows. 

k.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 31, 2012)

I want to see the finished product!

Great costume (and picture).


----------



## markenki (Oct 31, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 31, 2012)

My girls are butterflies, per their last minute change of mind. Simple costumes, totally banking on cuteness. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 31, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Simple costumes, totally banking on cuteness.



My buddy's little 1.5 year old girl is dressing up as a bee. Same strategy.


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 31, 2012)

The Rescue Bot, Heatwave:


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 31, 2012)

My 2 yr old is going as Peter Pan's Shadow. Totally his idea down to costume description. I had to brush up on the plot to know what he was talking about.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 31, 2012)

Chuckles said:


> My 2 yr old is going as Peter Pan's Shadow. Totally his idea down to costume description. I had to brush up on the plot to know what he was talking about.



That's cool. I love how kids think up that stuff. My little one isn't old enough to look ridiculous on her own, so Daddy has to help. We'll see what happens next year. 

Here is the finished product. She didn't care for me green chalking the hair though.

k.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing everybody. Maybe I'll post some of my little knerds later.
Drinky, when I first saw your pic, I thought it was one of the Droogs from A Clockwork Orange !


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 31, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Drinky, when I first saw your pic, I thought it was one of the Droogs from A Clockwork Orange !



That would have been funny, and the theme song would be Singing in the Rain.

k.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 31, 2012)

So my daughter went as Supergirl and my son was Buzz Lightyear. Store-bought costumes for sure, but some day when I escape from indentured servitude (or is it serf-i-tude?) I will craft them myself!
Every year I don my lobster costume. The neighbors kind of expect it, and it's cool to see my kids grow in comparison. 
I love Halloween. My kids are like psycho crack-heads after ingesting insane amounts of candy. Getting them to bed always proves a challenge.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 31, 2012)

Very cool Kynfe. Next year when my new little boy comes along, I am going to dress up as a building and put him in a little king kong outfit, then I will just carry him around as if he is climbing the building. 

k.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Oct 31, 2012)

Many years ago and one of the few times we could get a pic of her... at 17 now and getting ANY pic is near imposable. I hope to get one this year because she really out did herself this year


----------



## steeley (Oct 31, 2012)

I have new found respect for Knyfeknerd .
nice pictures everyone .
:zombiegrave:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 31, 2012)

Cute kids, everyone.



mr drinky said:


> Next year when my new little boy comes along, I am going to dress up as a building and put him in a little king kong outfit, then I will just carry him around as if he is climbing the building.



This is genius.


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 1, 2012)

Love the king kong idea. 

My observations of tonight:
Peter Pan's Shadow = all black costume running around at night = oops
Went with other couples. One dad dressed up. Sports CGI outfit = tight under armor with ping pong balls attached. Chilly Minneapolis night. "you've got a lot of balls wearing that"... totally appropriate even in front of kids.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 1, 2012)

Went to the library yesterday, and all the librarians were dressed up. Except one in jeans and a t-shirt that said "Yea Ceilings". When I asked her about it, she whipped a cheerleading pompom out, jumped up and down and said "Yea Ceilings! I'm a ceiling fan!" I thought it was pretty darn funny--until I heard the King Kong idea, which is the best ever!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 7, 2012)

Your kids are ADORABLE... also Your lobster costume is amazing. LOL Made my day.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 7, 2012)

This is awesome. What a way to support your knerdlings! I did not get approval to post a pic of us online but we went as a complete set of Incredibles (sans tights). My wife made the shirts and did a great job, if I do say so myself. After a heated discussion with my almost three year old son, it was decided that he was "Bob-Mister-Incredible" and I had to be Dasch. I had to explain that to about a dozen people when he took exception to people assuming I was the dad, lol.


----------



## eaglerock (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice pictures 

Here is my son.
Sorry for the bad quality. was taken fast with my phone.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 7, 2012)

Cool pirate. Do you celebrate Halloween in Finland? 

k.


----------



## eaglerock (Nov 7, 2012)

Of course


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 7, 2012)

You know as part of your King Kong building costume next year you'll have to get a hat with tiny airplanes attached by springs or wires...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 7, 2012)

Mr. Drinky,

You're a genius, and I hope you do this next year, but it appears you will not be the first:

http://costumepop.com/adult-costumes/king-kong-and-the-empire-state-building-costumes/

(I was looking for a link to an Empire State Building costume for you and stumbled across the above.)


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 7, 2012)

They're missing a Barbie doll for Fay Wray...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 7, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> They're missing a Barbie doll for Fay Wray...



Not this woman:

http://www.womansday.com/life/holidays/king-kong#slide-11

I still want to see Mr. Drinky improve upon the idea, however.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 7, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Mr. Drinky,
> 
> You're a genius, and I hope you do this next year, but it appears you will not be the first:
> 
> ...



I'll just have to make it way better  But I have thought about how I am going to hold the baby with a big box on.

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 8, 2012)

Other last minute changes to costumes include the little one deciding to just be a bug(I.E. cute, with antennae), and Lily changing how her costume is attached.


----------

